# Something becoming more serious?



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 3, 2004)

When I was young, during tennis practice at about the age of 12, I first experienced a black out due to dehydration.

 Since then, I've experienced it more and more, sometimes it hits me hard, sometimes less, and I'll I need is food or water.

 However, recently, I've beginning to get shaky, light headed, and experienced near black outs.  

 My friend is telling me to drink & eat more.  But I don't think I'm satisfying what my body needs.  I eat 3 good meals a day, and sometimes I will admit I slack on the water.  Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## calmone (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not an expert but that doesn't sound good have you seen a doctor yet? If you haven't I would do that as soon as possible.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, go see a doctor as soon as possible.  It might be as little as a supplement your body needs, but it should be checked out.  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

It can't be stressed enough to see a physician immediately if not sooner. There are a few on this board but there wouldn't be a direct diagnosis without being seen and/or blood work or something of that nature.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Kamaria

I would *definetly* see a doctor.  Low water content, or low blood sugar, might help trigger the blackouts/faint periods, but if you're not very dehydrated, and if you are eating pretty well, it very well could be something else.

I've been going through something similar - and my doctor did a pretty full work-up on me, including checking neurological probelms out.  For me, it turns out to be stress-related.  But it could be a wide number of things causing the problem.

Go get checked out, and let us know you are OK!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Kamaria,

 Not to scare you, but it is tantamount to see a doctor right away - don't delay this at all.  If this is something simple to fix in the early stages, trust me that you want to take that opportunity rather than wait things out and see if it works out on its own.

 Please make the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 4, 2004)

By all means go see a doctor


But I can tell you, having had a heat stroke (during ny BB test of all things) that once you get a heat stroke thing you get alot more sensetive and have to reall watch it.  Esp in hot weather keep *the water flowing at all times, not just when you fell thirtsty*

It could be more so don't slough it off
Todd


----------



## MikeMartial (Dec 4, 2004)

Kamaria Annina said:
			
		

> When I was young, during tennis practice at about the age of 12, I first experienced a black out due to dehydration.
> 
> Since then, I've experienced it more and more, sometimes it hits me hard, sometimes less, and I'll I need is food or water.
> 
> ...


Like every post before, go see your family doctor.  Sounds like hypoglyclemia more than dehydration to me.  A fasting glucose test will confirm this.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2004)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> Like every post before, go see your family doctor. Sounds like hypoglyclemia more than dehydration to me. A fasting glucose test will confirm this.


 I have to agree with Mike, that was my first impression as well.  Your doctor will do a series of tests to determine what is up.  No need to be scared attending to the problem is paramount.

 Let us know how things go.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 4, 2004)

Like everyone else said, go see a doctor.  And avoid caffeine completely if you aren't already.


----------



## Vadim (Dec 4, 2004)

As others have said go see a doctor now. Also rather than just eating three meals try to eat five to six nutritional sound meals a day as well as drink plenty of fluids through out the day to keep yourself hydrated. I hope that you feel better soon. Keep us posted.

-Vadim


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 5, 2004)

Besides the blood tests it sounds as though you're in a real need for, being dehydration was a prior concern, I 'd also be investigating electrolytes and potassium intake, and maybe ( because of the tremor factor) that you're getting enough quality carbohydrate. Dry carbs are responsible for regulating your nervous system and for brain function and fortification. Potassium ( an electrolyte ( electrolytes regluating fluid activity in our bodies) ( and potassium a particular mineral salt found in bannas, orange juice and milk in highest quantities) is responsible for making your heart pump all those nutrients around your body. 

I suffered from this some yrs ago myself and once I caught onto this, it really changed the way I loooked at nutrition and what was neccessary. Do see your doctor though ( and even a professional nutritionist if you're not quite sure how to put all the advice together ) and don't be shy to discuss any concerns he might not cover.

Oh , and let us know how you get on, we might just learn something new ourselves.  

cheers

Blooming Lotus


----------



## edhead2000 (Dec 5, 2004)

I agree with Mike -- hypoglycemia has those symptoms.  This can definitely be a serious problem if it's not treated.  Imagine if this were to happen while you were driving or engaged in some other sort of possibly dangerous activity.  It's important that you not only eat three healthy meals a day, but that you also eat at least three snacks.  The time between meals is long enough to let your blood sugar drop to dangerously low levels.  You must drink water as well.  Your body is starting to become dehydrated once you _feel_ thirsty, so it's important to drink to avoid being thirsty.  And most importantly, see a doctor!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2004)

As everyone has said see a doctor.  Then let us know ( if you want) what he says.  

Your problem may be serious if you are continuing to have these systems.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

Any time you fall prey to heat exposure/stroke you're more sensitive to overheating in the future.

However, experiencing symptoms similar to such an event doesn't mean that's what is wrong with you.  Ailments often share like symptoms, and can mask each other.  You might have a more serious and totally unrelated condition that simply appears to be overheating.

See a good doctor who knows something of sports medicine.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.  I'll do my best to keep up with hydration and meals.  I've tried talking to my mom, and she literally (no lie either) told me, "Shut up."  I don't think she takes me seriously on this, so going to a doctor at this time is out of the question.  However, I'll do everything I can to keep my health up with the excellent tips you've given me.  Thanks again!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, Kamaria.... I don't know what to say.  I don't want to bad-mouth your mom, but why in the world wouldn't she take you to the doctor if you are having these symptoms????

Is there any way for you to get to a Dr's office and have bloodwork done?  

In the meantime, keep up with the snacks throughout the day, and water, and keep up salt and potassium.

::hugs::


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2004)

Kamaria Annina said:
			
		

> I've tried talking to my mom, and she literally (no lie either) told me, "Shut up."


 Kamaria, go to the local health department or a free clinic and have them check you out.  And if it gets really bad, go to the Emergency Room.

 Do you have another adult in your life you trust to talk to about this?  Father?  Uncle or Aunt, teacher, pastor, anyone?


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 28, 2004)

A doctor is out of the question, my mom won't take me to the doctor.  However, I've been taking all of your advice, I've been feeling a lot better, if it comes back, I'm going to talk about it with my instructor, thank you everyone!!


----------



## rainbows (Jan 3, 2005)

Try to eat slow-releasing carbohydrates when you snack. Something like bananas or wholemeal bread is good. Also try having a light snack immediately after training. And drink lots of water (as we all should...).


----------

